# Had to Put it Back



## bobasaurus

This sounds like a major flaw in the plane's design. I have and love the #6, but I wouldn't use a smoother if I couldn't get the chip breaker crazy close to the edge.


----------



## donwilwol

not a defect. It would be interesting to understand the thought process behind the new _ feature!

edit, and I think you'll love the LN.


----------



## a1Jim

Sounds like the "plane "truth


----------



## JGM0658

I kind of agree with Woodcraft, it is not a defect, but a design error….LOL.


----------



## Ken90712

Frustrating, When you try to talk to them about concerns. I have been in the same boat with Rockler. I have found going with others like Lee valley worth the extra pennys.


----------



## jumbojack

Is the breaker too short or the mouth too narrow?


----------



## pintodeluxe

I can't imagine having the chip breaker 1/8" from the edge of the blade would be a problem. That is about where I set mine anyways. Did it affect performance, or did you just judge that it might from visual inspection?


----------



## michelletwo

glad you stepped up to L-N..they make superb planes. the more you use them, the more you love them.


----------



## affyx

luckily my WR V3 #3 doesn't suffer from this flaw - mine was an early batch and I can get the breaker right up to the blade edge

however, my most recent experience at woodcraft may be my last ever. I tried to trade a block plane (SWMBO bought me the standard angle which i already had and I wanted to trade it for the low angle) and I had no receipt. Long story short, they were complete idiots about the whole thing - i was doing a swap for an identically priced item and they could see from my account that i was far from a one time shopper. i had to escalate to the franchise owner to get satisfaction

i like the WR V3 bench planes, but the block planes are not my favorite, the mechanism is either too tight to adjust or so loose that they open all the time, and on the LA the mechanism is clunky and usually takes two hands to close straight.

as nice as the bench planes are, for my future needs I'm going to stop buying chinese


----------



## Straightbowed

I set my chipbreaker .250 from the edge dont have any chatter but I have IBC blades and breakers


----------



## mcase

Its not about chatter its about tear out.


----------



## mcase

I WOULD LIKE TO ADD: Weeks after the initial response from Woodcraft's lower tier I received another. Its VERY encouraging. Evidently this went up the ladder and higher up management is NOT going into denial, but taking it seriously. They checked on the planes and discovered that the defect is indeed evident on a certain number of the planes and they ARE going to correct. The people in charge really seem to commited to quality. Well done Woodcraft!


----------



## donwilwol

its nice to know they are listening. Now if Stanley would do the same.


----------



## Sylvain

If I understand correctly…
The chip breaker is too short or … the blade has too much "meat".

Was the blade sharp out of the box?
It is a pity to waste material, but you could grind the blade to make it work.

About "meat" how does the new blade compare with other ones ?


----------



## mcase

Hi Sylvain,

On all Bailey style and Bedrock planes the depth adjustment yoke engages the chip breaker and this sets the depth. The slot in the blade allows you to move IT forward thus allowing for sharpening, but Grinding back the blade does not changes its relation to the chip breaker. You end up sliding it forward further along to get it past the sole. If the chip breaker is too short you can get the blade past the sole by only setting the edge of the blade well ahead of the chip breaker thereby defeating the whole purpose of the chip breaker. The "chip breaker" still functions as a cap iron in holding the blade and lending some additional stability, but it no longer does any chip breaking as it sit too far away from the edge. Anyway, that as clear as I can make it. As Don points out, the nice thing is that Woodcraft is listening and is committed to producing quality planes.


----------



## Sylvain

If I understand, the distance "d" in my picture is too short :


----------



## mcase

Hi Sylvain,

As Confucius purportedly said - "one picture is worth a thousand words". That is correct. Some of them were short in the "d" distance. But the problem is being corrected.


----------



## DouginVa

Good observation my friend. I have a WR #6 a the small WR chisel plane and like them a lot. I believe it's the best made plane I have right now. I have 2 Stanley block planes, and a #4, #5, and a #5 1/4 Stanley now. And while I really like them, the WR seems to be a finer machined plane. Now I'll know to inspect that if I decide on a future WR plane purchase.


----------

